# rc1mt upgrades



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

im hoping to be getting an rc18mt in the near future and i would like to get some upgrades for it.It will be used for racing and bashing.

i would like to get 

-rpm bumper

- brushless motor(30-40mph)

-associated aluminum upgrade kit

-titanium turnbuckles

-batteries(not sure wich ones)

-spectrum radio and reciever.


is there anything i missed
thanks


----------

